# Disinfectant



## Budgie fanatic (Jun 16, 2021)

Is it good to use the Johnsons Disinfectant to clean my budgie cage? I wanted to purchase that one so when they are out the cage I can use that to clean it.


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

I don't know what is in it, you can use vinegar and water which non toxic, rinse things well.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*White vinegar is the best thing to use to clean your budgies' cage.
Another option is to buy F10SC which is a veterinary disinfectant.
I always use white vinegar to clean all of my bird's cages. It works well and is inexpensive.*


----------



## Budgie fanatic (Jun 16, 2021)

Cody said:


> I don't know what is in it, you can use vinegar and water which non toxic, rinse things well.


Vinegar smells horrid. The whole room will smell of it. I don’t want to use that. This is the spray I am talking about:


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*We need to see the ingredients listing.*


----------



## Budgie fanatic (Jun 16, 2021)

FaeryBee said:


> *White vinegar is the best thing to use to clean your budgies' cage.
> Another option is to buy F10SC which is a veterinary disinfectant.
> I always use white vinegar to clean all of my bird's cages. It works well and is inexpensive.*


Vinegar will smell a lot and I dislike it. Check my reply to Cody. That is the spray I want to purchase.


FaeryBee said:


> *We need to see the ingredients listing.*


Ingredient(s): Polymeric Hexamethylene Diguanide Hydrochloride.

It says it is suitable and safe for birds. So I am assuming it is.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Since you are assuming it is safe, I'm closing this thread.*


----------

